# hey tommy



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

did kim see that croaker over on the VA board.
gives a new meaning to the term----------
"croaker dance"
charlie


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Now THAT is a croaker...lol

I'll show her when she gets home.


----------

